# Freehand MX (OS X) - Gruppierte Objekte Farbe ändern



## kaicosinus (23. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade von Freehand 10 auf MX umgestiegen. Nun stehe ich vor folgendem Problem:

Bei gruppierten Objekten kann ich die Farbe (sowohl Füllung als auch Strich) nicht ändern. Ich muß dazu immer erst die Gruppe auflösen, dann die Attribute ändern und wieder grupperen. Bei komplexen Gruppen nicht sonderlich komfortable und auch keineswegs sicher. Von Freehand 10 kenne ich es so, dass man eine Grupppe auswählt, die Farbe ändert und diese Änderung für alle in der Gruppe enthaltenen Objekte übernommen wird.

In der Freehand-Hilfe finde ich leider nichts. Hat jemand einen Rat?

Danke & Gruß
cos


----------



## thoru (23. August 2005)

Bei mir funktioniert es mit dem Teilauswahlwerzeug (weißer Pfeil). Ausgewählte 
Objekt einer Gruppe kann ich beliebig umfärben und andere Attribute ändern.

cu
thoru


----------



## kaicosinus (23. August 2005)

Hallo thoru!

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Das würde dann aber bedeuten, dass Du bei einer Gruppe mit 50 Objekten jedes einzeln anwählst, oder?
Ich würde ja gern alle Objekte innerhalb einer Gruppe auswählen - das geht natürlich über "Gruppe aufheben", ist aber nebst einzelnen Objekten in einer Gruppe eine andere Gruppe enthalten, funktioniert das leider nicht mehr.

Gruß
cos


----------



## thoru (23. August 2005)

Dies über Ebenen zu realisieren wäre noch eine andere Idee, wobei du bei
Freehand leider keine Unterebenen erstellen kannst wie im Adobe Illustrator.
Wenn du nun größere Projekte mit einer Vielzahl von Objekten realisierst
sammeln sich schnell eine riesen Menge von Ebenen an....verzwickte Lage

cu
thoru


----------



## tool (24. August 2005)

kaicosinus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo thoru!
> 
> Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
> 
> ...


Da reicht´s,  wenn man von außerhalb der Gruppe mit dem Teilauswahlwerkzeug über dies ganze Gruppe fährt, dann kann man die Inhalte umfärben.
Zumindest, wenn ich das Problem richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (24. August 2005)

a) markiere deine Gruppe.

b) klicke in der Arbeitspalette "Objekt" auf Inhalt.

.. nun kannst du global Änderungen für Strich und Füllung vornehmen, weitere Striche hinzufügen oder mit klick auf den Papierkorb global für alle Objekte der Gruppe löschen!


----------



## kaicosinus (24. August 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!



			
				tool hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da reicht´s,  wenn man von außerhalb der Gruppe mit dem Teilauswahlwerkzeug über dies ganze Gruppe fährt, dann kann man die Inhalte umfärben.
> Zumindest, wenn ich das Problem richtig verstanden habe.



So geht es tatsächlich am besten. Aber komfortabler war das in Freehand 10 schon, oder?

Über die Eigenschaften-Palette klappt es bei mir nicht. In der Palette wird die Änderung zwar angezeigt, in der Gruppierung ändern die Farben sich aber nicht.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Gruß
cos


----------

